# What can you tell me about the USMC's FAST Companies?



## Agent_MO (May 29, 2017)

The FAST Companies seem like an extremely interesting job in the Marine Corps, and one that I would enjoy, but I can't find too much on them online. There are some basic outlines on how to make it into FAST, but can I get any more info on how to join FAST? Is there a specific Contract that gives me a shot at FAST?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2017)

Agent_MO said:


> but I can't find too much on them online.



Usually there is a reason for that.

Step 1:  Graduate high school in a few years.


----------



## Teufel (May 29, 2017)

I'm not a recruiter and don't keep track of what's happening outside of 0321 recruit contracts.... but I don't believe there are any FAST or security force contracts. I believe you volunteer for the security forces regiment out of SOI if you are an 03xx MOS. It may be limited to 0311s, I'm not sure. You try out for FAST once you get to the security forces regiment. I have no idea what that entails. I do know it's a great unit with a cool mission.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2017)

@Teufel is correct. When you enlist you come in under an Infantry and security forces contract (it's not limited to just 0311. The only program that is would be Yankee White). You will either be assigned to FAST or PRP at gun school (security forces school). Screening for Yankee White will begin at boot camp or ITB. If you are selected for YW, you will not be given a choice at Security Forces of where you want to go. Depending on how you perform, you will be given an opportunity to fill out a dream sheet of the command you want. Top finishers get their choice. When I went through I picked Rota, Spain (I don't believe this is an option anymore) and spent a year there before getting orders to 1st FAST due to FAST needing a more "senior" platoon full of guys with more than one year of knowledge on the mission of the 4th MEB. The mission fell through so instead we went to Cuba and did a RFDF in Washington (rumor has it that it was to train Afghan police force but we the mission instead went to Rangers).

There is actually a fair amount of info on the web about what they actually do. I got to go to a ton of fun schools that most traditional grunts will never have the opportunity to attend. Your primary mission however is to stand post. FAST is not a DA mission, such as counter-terrorism operations. It is their mission to defend an installation from terrorist attacks, or to reclaim an installation following one. You won't go outside the wire and hunt bad guys. Instead you guard the installation from terrorist threats while other organizations go out and actively conduct operations. You will train heavily on non-lethal techniques and CQB. Several major deployments of FAST in recent years include Libya, Yemen, Liberia, and Haiti.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 1, 2017)

Its not Ricky Bobby fast and thus its not what you're going to want.

Go grunt or go counter intel. I say this shit a lot.

H/A


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 1, 2017)

Ssssh. Fake Ass Seal Team, duh!


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 1, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Ssssh. Fake Ass Seal Team, duh!



I had always heard "Faking Another SEAL Team"


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 1, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Ssssh. Fake Ass Seal Team, duh!


Ha! I'd prolly take a FAST over a Trident team - atleast Marines know how to fucking listen.

SEALs just listen to the voices in their heads telling them how awesome they are...


----------



## WanaB (Aug 4, 2017)

I had a couple run-ins with "fast" guys in Virginia. From what I understand, they were glorified infantryman. They knew it too. One guy I met at the legal office told me he was "America's 911". Same shit that every grunt unit says. 

With that being said, it's still sounds pretty interesting to me. I think I'd rather FAST than another infantry unit. They deploy pretty rapidly.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 4, 2017)

WanaB said:


> I had a couple run-ins with "fast" guys in Virginia. From what I understand, they were glorified infantryman. They knew it too. One guy I met at the legal office told me he was "America's 911". Same shit that every grunt unit says.



You sound like a boot.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 4, 2017)

WanaB said:


> I had a couple run-ins with "fast" guys in Virginia. From what I understand, they were glorified infantryman. They knew it too. One guy I met at the legal office told me he was "America's 911". Same shit that every grunt unit says.
> 
> With that being said, it's still sounds pretty interesting to me. I think I'd rather FAST than another infantry unit. They deploy pretty rapidly.


FAST is designed to serve as the state department's 911. They reinforce embassy's and support evacuation of civilians etc.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2017)

FAST went to Libya following the 9/11 2012 Benghazi attack. Some weeks later, I believe, when it was all over. Not their fault, obviously.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 4, 2017)

WanaB said:


> I had a couple run-ins with "fast" guys in Virginia. From what I understand, they were glorified infantryman. They knew it too. One guy I met at the legal office told me he was "America's 911". Same shit that every grunt unit says.
> 
> With that being said, it's still sounds pretty interesting to me. I think I'd rather FAST than another infantry unit. They deploy pretty rapidly.



Most platoons will never do shit. Want to know what their job is like? Throw on 60 pounds of gear, stand on your roof for many hours on end. Repeat several times per day for several weeks in a row.


----------

